# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Zwei Nachwuchssschauspieler verstärken Team



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Zwei Nachwuchssschauspieler verstärken Team* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Zwei Nachwuchssschauspieler verstärken Team


----------



## Van83 (8. Juli 2014)

Zum Glück nicht die Butterkekse aus Star Trek


----------



## Enisra (8. Juli 2014)

Van83 schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht die Butterkekse aus Star Trek



Shattner wäre aber auch etwas zu Alt für nen Nachwuchsschauspieler


----------



## Van83 (9. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Shattner wäre aber auch etwas zu Alt für nen Nachwuchsschauspieler



lol Ne ne.. die sind ja noch "orginal".. ich meine die aus dem 2009er Star Trek Film.. da war ja auch dieser J.J. Abrams als Regisseur tätig


----------



## Enisra (9. Juli 2014)

ja, und deswegen darf man darauf hoffen das es kein Mist wird sondern wie ST9 den vibe von TOS einfängt und modernisiert


----------

